# Lachowski looks like low Testosterone and like a kid and Joseph gordon-lewitt



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

Like seriously, I saw that guy a few months ago the first time and he looks like a a little bit over average 15 year old boy. 
I was surprised that he is over 1,90 though. 
What's so special about that guy? 

He looks like Joseph Gordon lewitt.


----------



## Slob (Dec 22, 2019)

Insanely good harmony, high class facial aesthetics and many women like pretty boys.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

I think it's more marketing than actually really attractiveness on his side.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 22, 2019)

Extremely good harmony / ratios 
Excellent symmetry 
Top tier JB Appeal 
Also some masculine features 
God tier eye area


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

Is Joseph lewitt then high tier too? 

Lachowski looks extreme boyish and feminine in my opinion.


----------



## Hector (Dec 22, 2019)

No low testosterone person would have Chico zygo, chin, eyebrows, jaw devolopement and leaness.


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 22, 2019)

Francisco Lachowski fired from modelling agency after disclaims on looksmax.me
It truly never began for him


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 22, 2019)

pale


----------



## needsolution (Dec 22, 2019)

Show me second fucking person who look that insanely good in motion anf pictures from every fucking angle, with smile or neutral facial expression. Show me at least one. 


For now keep coping for him


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 22, 2019)

Hector said:


> No low testosterone person would have Chico zygo, chin, eyebrows, jaw devolopement and leaness.



Prominent Zygos aren't a sign of high testosterone. fyi


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

He looks like forever 14.

Cristiano Ronaldo mogs him to oblivion. Just an example.


----------



## Hector (Dec 22, 2019)

Mediocre Normalfag said:


> Prominent Zygos aren't a sign of high testosterone. fyi


Yes they are lol, you need good hormonal balance to devolop correctly.

Take some PSL classes


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

He would like to have Paul Walkers looks if he could. Even in death he still mogs him.


----------



## needsolution (Dec 22, 2019)

Newone said:


> He looks like forever 14.
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo mogs him to oblivion. Just an example.







What bitch?


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 22, 2019)

Hector said:


> Yes they are lol, you need good hormonal balance to devolop correctly.
> 
> Take some PSL classes



Everything you listed in your orginal post is mosly accurate, but bizygomatic width and forward projection aren't necessarily linked to high test.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## needsolution (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Dec 22, 2019)

needsolution said:


> Show me second fucking person who look that insanely good in motion anf pictures from every fucking angle, with smile or neutral facial expression. Show me at least one.
> 
> 
> For now keep coping for him



Imo
Tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

Jon korta complete different level. Those two aren't even close.


----------



## needsolution (Dec 22, 2019)

Newone said:


> Jon korta complete different level. Those two aren't even close.


Fucking bullshit greycel. Like someone said its always some bluepilled greycel who comes on forum and talks shit. Hope u get banned soon.


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 22, 2019)

It's so hard to pinpoint what makes chico so good looking. Right away it's obviously a god tier eye area but other than that I don't see the features this forum worships. In the end I think it's like what the user said above -- insane harmony and just looks high class.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 22, 2019)

A lot of Homosexuality in this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

Lachowski looks like Asian by the way.
Lachowski gets framemogged by manlets.


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 22, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> A lot of Homosexuality in this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

I really have enough of this guy.
A bunch of incels worshipping an average looking teenie. 

He looks like shit. End of the story. Asian Brad Pitt.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 22, 2019)

keep coping nigga and kys


----------



## needsolution (Dec 22, 2019)

Ban this trolling faggot, cant believe someone is that stupid


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

He want to ride on lachowskis dick it seems. 

This guy mogs lachowski into oblivion.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 22, 2019)

Newone said:


> Lachowski looks like Asian by the way.
> Lachowski gets framemogged by manlets.


lachowski is 190+cm with a huge frame and skull. cope harder


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

"huge frame"


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Dec 22, 2019)

Newone said:


> He want to ride on lachowskis dick it seems.
> 
> This guy mogs lachowski into oblivion.
> View attachment 200920



No, he doesn't. Lachowski has much more JB appeal. Maybe he mogs him when it comes to slaying 25 year old grandmothers.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

Dude he mogs lachowski intooo nothingness.
This guy is a Chad in Germany. Lachowski looks like a kid compared to him. 

Guy in this forum are weird.


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 22, 2019)

chico mogs


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

You guys are into feminine Asian looking guys.


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## BigBoy (Dec 22, 2019)

joseph gordan levitt is gl



Newone said:


> You guys are into feminine Asian looking guys.
> View attachment 201042


yea i am


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 22, 2019)

needsolution said:


> Show me second fucking person who look that insanely good in motion anf pictures from every fucking angle, with smile or neutral facial expression. Show me at least one.


we won't because we're not gay enough to look out for those videos.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Dec 22, 2019)

Newone said:


> You guys are into feminine Asian looking guys.
> View attachment 201042



As are prime JBs. The guy you posted would appeal more to 25+ year old roast beefs. Prime women want cute prettyboys. JFL if you think JBs would pick that greasy gorilla over Lachowski.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

No chance even 16 year old girls would suck his dick.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Dec 22, 2019)

Newone said:


> No chance even 16 year old girls would suck his dick.



That sweaty looking monkey would be an incel in a room full of youthful prettyboys jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 22, 2019)

He fucked enough good girls.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 22, 2019)

Newone said:


> He fucked enough good girls.
> View attachment 201220
> View attachment 201222


Curly monkey and fake tan caked up bimbo, nice


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Dec 22, 2019)

Newone said:


> He fucked enough good girls.
> View attachment 201220
> View attachment 201222



Don't look 16 to me. And those tits are fake as fuck.


----------



## Hector (Dec 22, 2019)

Reminder OP, this guy lives rent free in your brain because of his elite genes that you lack


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 23, 2019)

Lachowski looks like a kid and he doesn't have better genetics than anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 23, 2019)

What does this have to do with looksmaxxing?


Newone said:


> Lachowski looks like a kid and he doesn't have better genetics than anyone.


Keep telling yourself that while you cry yourself to sleep


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Dec 23, 2019)

Found pictures of lachowski in his youth


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 23, 2019)

SlavCelibate said:


> Don't look 16 to me.


You have my permission to kill yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Dec 23, 2019)

I showed lachowski once to my gf. She said it's unfair for men to be compared to him, he's on another level. Just lol, I literally died inside.


----------



## Hector (Dec 23, 2019)

Kurwa said:


> I showed lachowski once to my gf. She said it's unfair for men to be compared to him, he's on another level. Just lol, I literally died inside.


I would never show Lachowski to a girl lmfao, just my friends to blackpill them


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hector said:


> I would never show Lachowski to a girl lmfao, just my friends to blackpill them


I just don't care anymore lol.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Dec 23, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> You have my permission to kill yourself.



why would I do that?


----------

